# Best all around boat for shallow water and bay fishing



## Fishtrap2 (Sep 16, 2005)

OK Guys...want some input based on first hand knowledge...

Trying to sell my offshore rig and want to get back into the wading game with time spent mainly Matagorda & South (Rockport/Baffin/Mansfield). Looking to buy a bay boat that can cross rough bays safely (understand you can not have it all...plan on getting a bit wet and taking a bump or two...but glad to sacrifice for shallow water performance). 

Looking at the following boats (in order of highest interest in what I think I want):

1) Shallow Sport Mod. V hull 21'

2) Gulf Coast 23 Pro

3) Shallow Sport 21' Sport

4) Shoalwater 21' Cat 

5) Shoalwater, Explorer, or Mowdy 22' V hull

6) Majek Xtreme 22'

Any help or comments welcome...not really close to deciding but want solid boat that is very capable and well suited for wading. 

Thanks!


----------



## Autco (Jul 2, 2008)

1) Shallow Sport Mod. V hull 21'


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*All around best boat*

Look like you done a little home work but toss that list a way and get Lake and Bay if like go out on test drive PM me.

quote=fishtrap;1788845]OK Guys...want some input based on first hand knowledge...

Trying to sell my offshore rig and want to get back into the wading game with time spent mainly Matagorda & South (Rockport/Baffin/Mansfield). Looking to buy a bay boat that can cross rough bays safely (understand you can not have it all...plan on getting a bit wet and taking a bump or two...but glad to sacrifice for shallow water performance).

Looking at the following boats (in order of highest interest in what I think I want):

1) Shallow Sport Mod. V hull 21'

2) Gulf Coast 23 Pro

3) Shallow Sport 21' Sport

4) Shoalwater 21' Cat

5) Shoalwater, Explorer, or Mowdy 22' V hull

6) Majek Xtreme 22'

Any help or comments welcome...not really close to deciding but want solid boat that is very capable and well suited for wading.

Thanks![/quote]


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

if you want a no bs wading boat then a BoatRight 2072. With a 150 it will do everything you need. Plus it takes 10 mins to wash down. Unlike fiber glass were that is more time consuming.

www.boatrightmarine.com


----------



## bayoubum (Aug 7, 2007)

recently bought explorer 21 tv on the flats in 8" of water. carried it out through san louis pass and ran the beach front around through the jetties and back around. Boat rides good in the chop,dry, and will go shallow.might want to check them out.


----------



## txred (Feb 24, 2006)

Majek Illusion.....................


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

I don't see Transport on that list. A 22sport will do everything you want, run shallow, smooth and reasonably fast. If you want more speed get an XLR8.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

that Lake and Bay is sweeeeeeeeeeeet. May i have just a ride? lol


----------



## o_brother (Jul 26, 2007)

I know the Majek Illusion isn't on your list but I have had mine for over a year and I love it.... Take a ride in as many boats on your list as possible along with anything else that catches your eye.. I was looking for a bay boat when an Illusion caught my eye at Ronnies Marine in Corpus... It was a sold boat in for PM... Went for a test ride the next day and started the paper work the day after that... 

Mike


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

*Ride In Mine*



Blue Fury said:


> that Lake and Bay is sweeeeeeeeeeeet. May i have just a ride? lol


Brandon
Ride in my new ride and you will for get about that lake and bay....

JK lake and bay is nice but I love my new Tran.


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

*23LS HAYNIE*

YOU WILL FORGET BOTH OF THOSE WHEN YOU RIDE IN THIS ONE.


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*Tran*

Tran is good boat too, but after a long boat run, wading it's nice to just take seat and be comfortable back to the dock. I've notice my back is not as sore when ran a boat when I stood up in.

Plus if you all want ride just ask!



ExplorerTv said:


> Brandon
> Ride in my new ride and you will for get about that lake and bay....
> 
> JK lake and bay is nice but I love my new Tran.


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

*Make sure..............*

You ride in one of these while you have the check book out. 24' VDR South Shore. Good luck in your search.

Drifter:texasflag


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

HTM said:


> Tran is good boat too, but after a long boat run, wading it's nice to just take seat and be comfortable back to the dock. I've notice my back is not as sore when ran a boat when I stood up in.
> 
> Plus if you all want ride just ask!


Yeah man the Attwood bucket seats are a must on any fast boat. The way I have them set up on my 2000ls is cheaper than buying a leaning post. I am sure I will not be as tired from a full day of fishing. The Attwood seats also turn into a leaning post by flipping the front up, real nice when running shallow. I also had Tran mount the steering and controls on the left side so I sit right in front of the wheel, this made a huge difference in comfort and extra space for my goodies on the console.


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

Buy the boat that most suits your needs, everone is different. make sure you take a ride in whatever you buy before purchasing--don't take someone else's word, we are all boat salesman for the boat we own or have owned. I have owned a Mako, Transport, XLR8, Explorer TV, and now a 21' Majek RFL. Quality was good in all, ride was good in most, but I like the RFL for it's shallow water capability. I have nothing against the others like Haynie, Shallowsport, El Pescador and so on, I just haven't owned any of them--YET.


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*RAZ1056*

Raz1056 is Right list your needs I found a Lake and Bay fit my style of fishing. I test drove my list of boats and went with a Lake and Bay. Again as mention before get what will fit your needs you don't want to kick your self later....Again if like try different boats ask 2coolers for some boat rides I'm sure they will help you out. If you want a ride just PM for Lake and Bay ride?



raz1056 said:


> Buy the boat that most suits your needs, everone is different. make sure you take a ride in whatever you buy before purchasing--don't take someone else's word, we are all boat salesman for the boat we own or have owned. I have owned a Mako, Transport, XLR8, Explorer TV, and now a 21' Majek RFL. Quality was good in all, ride was good in most, but I like the RFL for it's shallow water capability. I have nothing against the others like Haynie, Shallowsport, El Pescador and so on, I just haven't owned any of them--YET.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Best All Around?

I may be bias, but facts are facts. 
The SCB Stingray will access shallow flats, smooth in bay chop, and out run most "go fast" vee's.

All listed are fine boats. Test drive before you purchase.


----------



## Big Fish (Feb 4, 2005)

Take a Haynie Bigfoot out for a test ride. It will run in 10"" of water and handle a 3'-4' chop and keep you dry. I've been in a lot of boats and it is one of the best all around boats in my opinion. I had one for 5 years an absoultely loved it. I recently sold it to by a Majek Illusion. I am looking to go a little skinnery than a Bigfoot would take me. Anyway thats my 2 cents.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Don't forget about the Southshore 23 Classic Tunnell ! Don't have a pic, but here is a pic of my 26 Pro Tunnell w/ 9'4" beam.... aka the " battleship ".It will run in 8-10 in. and take on the big stuff in the bay or gulf.Also included are pics of a 26 Pro Elevated Console and a 24VDR Tunnell Elevated Console.


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

Some very nice boats on this thread!! I would say a tunnel V, for all around. Then again I have not been in the new cats so that might be the umm meow. I would ride all I could!


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

Haha do some research. Ill gladly throw in my 2 cents also, Ill put the Florida style, Coastal Bay by Action Craft up against any texas made bay boat on the water. Everything from flats to light offshore fishing.They are made with a pocket drive and qui drive hull design.

Not to mention they look sexy as hell and they are fast.

http://www.actioncraft.com/our-boats/coastal-bay.shtml


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

Don't overlook the Pathfinder Fusion.


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

You are welcome to take a ride on my Shoalwater 21 Cat. Hell, we might even get a line wet while at it. PM me if serious and interested.


----------



## bullstuff0 (Aug 29, 2008)

I have a 24" Hayne HO it will do anything you mentioned and more. Talk to Chris at Chris Marine in Aransas pass and he'll show how good Hayne really is. Take a ride on a windy day you'll come home dry.


----------



## fjperales (Dec 26, 2007)

what kind of speed do you get out of the haynie h.o


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Why not think in different terms, think about where you are going to fish first then look at your other options. In my case, I fish in very shallow water so my 15' Majek Scooter fits the bill. My pop has a 21' Haynie with a tunnel if I need it, but I never used it in 4 years. 
Won't do any good to have a great riding boat if you can't fish with it. 
Just my .02 worth.


----------



## Fishtrap2 (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks guys all this input is great...

I have put a lot of thought into this process and now that I am getting out of the offshore business (anybody need a 27' Cape Horn??? Check out the classifieds, mine is there!) and getting back to wading, I want to do it right. 

Prior to my Cape Horn, I had a 24' Pathfinder...great boat but not shallow due to long shaft motor...super comfortable ride though. I want shallow water capability (get up in less than a foot) but should I get caught on a afternoon storm or as we all have cross a rough bay to get to that last money spot do it safe and without losing all my teeth. 

You guys have really helped fill in the gaps for me in that some boats mentioned, I never even thought about.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

You really sound like a "tunnel-vee" candidate. Explorer, Mosca, Shoalwater, Southshore, Mowdy, El Pescador......There's not a bad one in the bunch, and there are more brands than I've mentioned.

"Tunnel-vees" float shallow, run shallower, but with the V nose provide a fairly smooth dry ride. They're not fast, but boats with tunnels aren't built to run 70. I look at having a tunnel on a boat, like I do having 4-wheel-drive on a truck...90% of the time you don't need it, but it's there when you do.

On another note....One of, if not THE most important thing to look at when buying a boat/motor, is your DEALER. Make sure you pick one you feel comfortable with. Chances are: Driving off the lot with your new boat won't be the last time you see him....and the next time you do, you could very well be upset about something.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Well, if you want the smoothest....


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

I live in the houston area and fish redfish tournaments, so.......I have a Lake and Bay Boca Grande. If I lived in Port Aransas or anywhere down south I would give a good look at the Majek Illusion or even the Shoalwater cat.

Rob


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

fishtrap said:


> I want shallow water capability (get up in less than a foot) but should I get caught on a afternoon storm or as we all have cross a rough bay to get to that last money spot do it safe and without losing all my teeth.


I would also like to know which hull can do this.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

If getting up in 1 foot is a requirement, most boats are eliminated! There are a few out there that will do it. The SCB listed above will do it and run 70+ and ride as good as most of the v-bottoms unless the water gets real big.

Like others have said, go test drive them all. Make sure and call Eric and get a ride on the Stingray!


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

My XLR8 2000ls will get up in 15in soft bottom and run 70mph.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I am a big fan of Tran boats and the XLR8 and have spent some time running one of the ls xlr8s. Great all around fast boat with good ride and going 70 is no problem; however, if you can jump that boat up in 15" of water, I would be very very impressed. The TranCat I had would jump, float, and run a little shallower than the Stingray I think, but it ran 63 on its very best day and 57-60 most of the time with the same motor that pushes the SCB 70-75.


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

fishnfool said:


> I am a big fan of Tran boats and the XLR8 and have spent some time running one of the ls xlr8s. Great all around fast boat with good ride and going 70 is no problem; however, if you can jump that boat up in 15" of water, I would be very very impressed. The TranCat I had would jump, float, and run a little shallower than the Stingray I think, but it ran 63 on its very best day and 57-60 most of the time with the same motor that pushes the SCB 70-75.


With a my four blade trophey plus and a soft bottom I can. Hard sand... that is a different story.


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*Lake and bay*

 I know that a Lake and Bay can get up with right Blade in 15 inches But again it depends on style of fishing you do. All boats high performance boats have Plus and Minuses it depends on what type of fishing you do. 



ExplorerTv said:


> With a my four blade trophey plus and a soft bottom I can. Hard sand... that is a different story.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Isn't the lowside XLR8 and the Lake and Bay Boca the same hull?


----------



## bleb (Mar 6, 2008)

How bout an HPX V


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

For the XLR8.....I think They really need to put a sit down console on those boats. I would be more willing to buy one if the thought of doing 70mph standing up was a god idea(and has very low sides). Besides, I think at that speed, you would get probably 4-5mph faster out of the boat. I like the boat, just not the console.


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

*No Standing in Mine*

The seats make for a safe ride. I sit below the winsheild on my boat.


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*Right On*

Right On Rob!



Rob S said:


> I live in the houston area and fish redfish tournaments, so.......I have a Lake and Bay Boca Grande. If I lived in Port Aransas or anywhere down south I would give a good look at the Majek Illusion or even the Shoalwater cat.
> 
> Rob


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

That trans xlr8 ls is one sick looking ride!!!!


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

Yeah it turned out really good. It took me like 3 months to decide on a color. Tran will build em however you want. SCB has the cleanest rigging I have seen but the way Tran set up mine was really cool.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

What HP do you have pushing that fine looking sled of yours TV?


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

2008 225 opti


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

Looks like it should run sure wanted to run it against my haynie but you snuck it out of my shop without me knowing maybe next time?


ExplorerTv said:


> 2008 225 opti


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

Sounds like plan dude! Thanks for your help with the Opti Chris, Mac is one of the coolest motor guys I have delt with. He knows his stuff.


----------



## Fishtrap2 (Sep 16, 2005)

fishin shallow said:


> I would also like to know which hull can do this.


Yeah...guess I am wanting something that does not exist. The Shallow Sport guys claim the 21 & 24 Semi V can get up in 12". I am sure this is with 1/4 tank of gas, one person, etc. I have ridden in the 21 classic design shallow sport and was really amazed at the shallow water performance...but it was rough and wet when crossing open bays...stick to running shorelines and your OK! The thing that concerns me about the Semi V is how it rakes into a flat hull just under the console...when on pad the V is completely out of the water and it looks like you will take the chop right under your feet at the flat spot/tunnel of the hull...BLAM!

This help is great in that it resets my expectations and opens up conversations with guys who are running a number of boat brands and styles. The Tunnel V hulls are looking really good right now but I am still really amazed at the stated performance of the cats.


----------



## big v (Sep 17, 2005)

Fishtrap,

I run the shallow sport 21 mod V, call me if you want to run it, or have any questions

Keith Varner
281-210-8287


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Have you considered the Desperado. Modified tunnel that has impressed everyone that has tested it. Its not a copy of any boat. 
Just my opinion here, but you have enough input from us and now its time to throw away the brochures and go for a test ride. 
There is a reason for so many hull designs, most folks have different wants for a fishing boat.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Just do the right thing and buy a HAYNIE!


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

What about a southshore vdr24 with a tunnell it will run shallow plus wont beat you death on days the wind blows.Ill let ya know next week how shallow mine will go.


----------



## garyhellmann (Aug 28, 2007)

You guys? One thing is for sure, opinions are like ***holes everybody has one.


----------



## garyhellmann (Aug 28, 2007)

But most all of them stink


----------



## DavidCorpusTX (Aug 11, 2005)

Big V, share with us your thoughts on the Shallowsport 21V. How shallow does it get up? How well does it handle big chop? What engine do you have etc? Thanks


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

There are several good boats out there that will run shallow and take some rough waves. To me, the questions you need to ask are what features you want and how is the quality. I had a "mass-production" boat about 4 years ago and the outside quality looked great. However, the inside quality like the electrical wiring connections , etc, etc, went out several times in a couple of years. Also, I would try to ride in as many if possible before buying. Ride will help you much more than we can.


----------

